# heise news ticker



## _voodoo (15. Oktober 2002)

hi

"was wil der nup schon wieder??" werdet ihr euch jetzt fragen nchdme ich in letzten tagen aktiv genervt habe aber ich hab schon wieder nen problem 

will mir nen heise.de news ticker auf meine seite basteln und hab auch einen der genau meinen vorstellungen entspricht ABER den hab ich aus nem quell text entnommen und nun rächt sich das 
da werden jetzt immer die gleichen news vom 14.10. angezeigt was ja net so optimal is  

meine seite: http://mitglied.lycos.de/wudu2002/home2.htm 

danke an alle helferlinge 

~voodoo

p.s.: mein standart p.s. -->  <-- nix gefunden


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (15. Oktober 2002)

Du musst den Ticker schon richtig einbauen.
Wenn du einfach nur den Quelltext kopierst ist es doch klar das sich nix änder! *lol*

da:

```
messages[0]="<a href='http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/anw-14.10.02-007/' target='_blank' class='heiseheadline'>Banken gewähren MobilCom weitere Stundung [Update]</a>"
messages[1]="<a href='http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/ciw-14.10.02-002/' target='_blank' class='heiseheadline'>Sparsamer Intel-Rechenknecht für Embedded-Anwendungen</a>"
messages[2]="<a href='http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/anw-14.10.02-004/' target='_blank' class='heiseheadline'>Hoffnungsträger UMTS</a>"
messages[3]="<a href='http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/ciw-14.10.02-001/' target='_blank' class='heiseheadline'>PowerPC 970: Offizielle Details und (noch) offene Fragen</a>"
messages[4]="<a href='http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hod-14.10.02-002/' target='_blank' class='heiseheadline'>Messebesuch gegen E-Mail-Adresse</a>"
messages[5]="<a href='http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/anw-14.10.02-006/' target='_blank' class='heiseheadline'>Microsoft und Intel entwickeln Sprachanwendungen</a>"
messages[6]="<a href='http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/dz-14.10.02-000/' target='_blank' class='heiseheadline'>Schnurlos-Telefon mit DSL-Anschluss per Funk</a>"
messages[7]="<a href='http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/ju-14.10.02-001/' target='_blank' class='heiseheadline'>Linux-Groupware von SuSE [Update]</a>"
messages[8]="<a href='http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-14.10.02-003/' target='_blank' class='heiseheadline'>Gerüchteküche um künftigen ICANN-Chef brodelt über</a>"
messages[9]="<a href='http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/anw-14.10.02-005/' target='_blank' class='heiseheadline'>Microsoft eröffnet die Herbstschlacht mit AOL</a>"
messages[10]="<a href='http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hod-14.10.02-001/' target='_blank' class='heiseheadline'>Office-XP-Erweiterung für Tablet PC</a>"
messages[11]="<a href='http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/tol-14.10.02-005/' target='_blank' class='heiseheadline'>Siemens kauft US-Softwarehaus für den Energiesektor</a>"
messages[12]="<a href='http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/rop-14.10.02-001/' target='_blank' class='heiseheadline'>Location Based Services mit Sprachsteuerung für Smartphones</a>"
```


----------



## _voodoo (15. Oktober 2002)

wo ist nun mein fehler und was muss ich ändern ???


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (15. Oktober 2002)

Am besten du informierst dich mal bei heise.de wie man den Ticker einbaut


----------



## Christoph (16. Oktober 2002)

http://www.neosonic.de/index.php?cid=3&pid=3&m=expand

das hilft =)


----------



## _voodoo (16. Oktober 2002)

jo soweit bin ich auch, und das ganze soll jetzt noch in einem kleinen fensterchen von unten noch oben einlaufen, kurz halt machn,  dann nach oben verschwinden und dann halt das gleich mit der nächsten news =)


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (16. Oktober 2002)

in ein marquee einbauen oder ein script zum scrollen benutzen


----------

